# WAITING LIST TIMES FOR LAPAROSCOPY - Dr Griffiths



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi just wondering if anybody knows of the current waiting list times for a laparoscopy at the moment. 
Would be great to hear from you

Leighsa


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

From referral to treatment is supposed to be 26 weeks but I know they were runnng about 6 weeks behind.  Not sure if it is the same wait time if referred from IVF Wales though. Mr Griffiths did my Lap Feb last year.


----------



## Tuckeiller (Mar 26, 2011)

I was refered the 30th Dec 2010 and finally had it on the 2nd Dec 2011!  I hope things have improved x


----------



## Tuckeiller (Mar 26, 2011)

ps I meant to have added, he is available through the Spire in Cardiff.  Wait around 6 weeks price circa £3.5k.  Good luck


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

I enquired about mine last week. They said they are running at least 10 weeks behind. I was put on the list on jan 6th and they said earliest it could possibly be is end of September beginning of oct. gutted.

Last time I was put on in Oct 2009 and I had it in August 2010 and that was only because I complained to everyone under the the sun including the minister for health at the welsh assembly. Amazing really with two week of the complaint they 'found' me an appointment.


----------

